

Wind powered car breaks speed record - vitaminj
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7968860.stm

======
asmosoinio
Interesting looking vehicle. More photos here:

[http://www.motorauthority.com/gallery/ecotricity-
greenbird-w...](http://www.motorauthority.com/gallery/ecotricity-greenbird-
wind-powered-car.html)

